# Shelby Supreme



## skeezer (Jul 31, 2021)

This is on Ebay. What can anyone tell me about it. I'm a Whizzer guy, not a bike guy. Thanks.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/304088126099?campid=5335809022
https://www.ebay.com/itm/304088127926?campid=5335809022

Skeezer


----------



## stezell (Jul 31, 2021)

Sir it says it's no longer available. 
Sean


----------



## skeezer (Jul 31, 2021)

stezell said:


> Sir it says it's no longer available.
> Sean



What else do you know about it amigo.

Skeezer


----------



## stezell (Jul 31, 2021)

They were manufactured in Shelby, OH, if you do a search on here you'll find out a lot of information, Shelby 52A is the model some of them came with tanks some without. The 2 tone gray is a 41 and the black and white is a 51.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 31, 2021)

for posterity


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Jul 31, 2021)

stezell said:


> They were manufactured in Shelby, OH, if you do a search on here you'll find out a lot of information, Shelby 52A is the model some of them came with tanks some without. The 2 tone gray is a 41 and the black and white is a 51.
> 
> View attachment 1455462
> 
> View attachment 1455463



Really like that two tone gray. Beautiful lines on that era Shelby's


----------



## skeezer (Oct 22, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> for posterity
> View attachment 1455461



I bought that.

Skeezer


----------

